

I want control of my data - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/11/23/iWantControlOfMyData.html

======
Goladus
While they're at it, I want access to tons more data regarding content traffic
than any social network currently provides. Myspace gives you a "profile has
been viewed X times" feature, and for musicians there's a half-assed attempt
to track plays and downloads. I don't think facebook does even that (I can't
recall though, it might be buried somewhere in Facebook's clunky interface.)

------
henning
this is ironic coming from someone who's caused many people to lose data
through his blog hosting service.

